# The Art of Shaving



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I am a young punk and havent experienced some of the things the more seasoned members of this forum may have experienced, I figured I might post up something some of you may find interesting, others maybe not.

For some time I have wanted to get a straight razor shave from a barber but have never gotten around to it. For Christmas my wife was kind enough to give me a gift certificate to have one done at _The Art of Shaving_ in Fashion Place Mall.

I thought it was pretty cool to get lathered up with hot shave foam and sit back for a relaxing shave. It wasnt quite like I imagined with a few old guys gossiping about fond memories, but it was a fun experience and would definitely recommend stopping by some time for a shave (if you are in the neighborhood). Maybe next time your wife drags you to the mall, you can stop on by and take a load off while she spends your paycheck 

http://www.theartofshaving.com/


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeez, my barber in Texas used to do for $12 what that place charges $65 for. I'll admit there's not much better than the straight razor, oil, and hot towel experience.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had a few of these. I love them, but not at $65.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah it was pricey. But I enjoyed it and would do it as a random splurge again, just not often


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax, from one young punk to another, I've been interested in the same thing for some time now. Several of my friends have taken the same interest and have gone to traditional barber shops here in SLC. Ray's (1328 S. 2100 E.) and Perry's (376 S. State) are two shops that I've heard good things about and plan on trying myself. One of my buddy's gets his hair cut and beard shaped over at Perry's and it looks really good. A lot of the Ute players and coaches go to Ray's I hear, so that could be interesting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder how they are priced? The last time I priced a shave out, it was $75 at a barber down town. I cant remember which shop I found that did shaves, but that scared me off.

Let me know what you think of these places if you go.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://raysbarbershopslc.com/services/

Not sure on Perry's services/prices. Probably more since they're downtown.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats not a bad price!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

$65!?! Do they do your nails too?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MKP said:


> $65!?! Do they do your nails too?


Yes. But they wouldnt touch my iguana. Lazy bass turds


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

O-|-O O-|-O 

:lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Reviving an old thread.... I decided to boycott expensive Mach 3 blades the other day because I thought it was garbage that I had to pay $15 for five blades that clog and dull quickly. So I decided to buy me a safety razor and give that a shot. I bought a variety pack of blades from Amazon for $24 + S&H for 100 blades and am really happy with the results! The blade does take longer to shave with, but thats okay with me. My face feels every bit as homely as with using a Mach 3 blade, but at least it cost me less! :lol:

If you are looking for a good deal on blades, here is where I bought them:
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Safety...340336614&sr=8-1&keywords=safety+razor+blades


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You know when you have to go to the customer service booth at the store to get your blades that something is not right. I was once told that if you dry your blades after shaving that they will stay sharp longer.Almost lost a finger tip while drying mine.  Great idea back to reliable safty razor :V|:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

$0.24 per blade, or $3.00 per blade? I like the first option better myself. I think it will be a looooong time before I will need to buy new blades!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One disclaimer that I failed to make, is that the safety razor thingy cost me $60 (yikes!) So its kinda like reloading. You spend a boat load up front, and then it slowly starts paying for itself. But I hope it will be worth it in the long run.

Also, I am really prone to get razor burn, but two shaves under my belt with the safety razor and it looks better than the Mach 3! So thats a BIG plus for me


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Having another man shave me sounds a bit metrosexual. 

Real men wear beards and hunt.:lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Real men wear beards and hunt.:lol:


Like these guys:












> He that hath a beard is more than a youth, and he that hath no beard is less than a man. _William Shakespeare_


On a more serious note, it is interesting and odd at the same time how controversial the topic of beards can be, and how the attitudes toward them change. My job requires that I "look professional" and maintain a clean shaven face. Guys like Brian Wilson, Brett Keisel, ZZ Top, James Harden, etc. are often considered rebellious or lazy for their facial fashions, but they get away with it because they are athletes and rock stars and not considered the norm. Not that long ago, men like Abraham Lincoln, Brigham Young, Sigmund Freud, and Andrew Carnegie sported beards and were very much representative of professionalism.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Bax,

This is something that I have meant to do for a quite a while and since my son just turned 16 I figured it was a great time to start a new tradition. I got on line and ordered a couple of kits and gave him his last week. Easily the best shave I have ever had and it will save him and I a ton of money in the long run. It actually makes shaving enjoyable.

http://www.classicshaving.com/Home.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love classicshaving.com! They are reasonably priced for good products. Im not sure if you bought one, but a brush stand is pretty good to have so that the water can drain out to keep the badger hair from going musty


----------

